# Children's books: 'Alice Parker & the Mind Magician' - mystery, magic, adventure



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Just to let you know, Book 2 in the Alice Parker series is now available!

For those of you who enjoy children's fantasy adventure, or know someone who might, here's a glimpse of the back cover:

_Alice Parker has adapted well to her extraordinary new identity and abilities; she is even beginning to enjoy them.

But mysterious things are happening all around her.

People are behaving very strangely. Something or someone is controlling them - but how? Alice confronts a ruthless, relentless villain, and soon discovers his astonishing power. Where is it coming from? What makes him so different?

Disturbingly, the answers to these questions reveal as much about Alice as her sinister enemy.

Nothing, it seems, is coincidence..._

Happy reading


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Nicola. . . .

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Loving the covers. xxx


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Carl!


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

'Alice Parker & the Mind Magician' has two 5* reviews on amazon uk!  Thank you.


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Work on Book 3 has commenced! Due for release this summer, you've just got time to read 1 and 2


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Just to let you know, Book 1 in the Alice Parker series is free today, 17th May. Please grab a copy!

http://www.amazon.com/Alice-Parkers-Metamorphosis-children-ebook/dp/B006NOC7PI

Thirteen-year-old Alice Parker knows something isn't right; mysterious aches and pains, a craving for sugar that's out of control. Suddenly she is top of the class in every subject. 
Baffled by what is happening to her and feeling at odds with the world, Alice can't take much more. Only when she collapses and experiences a life-changing transformation does she discover why she is different. 
But this new, incredible identity brings its own challenges and Alice isn't convinced she can rise to them. She just wants to be normal! 
The fact is she's anything but...


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Hope the promo went well x


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Carl, I think it went OK.  I'm sure yours did too!


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

A quick update - all being well, Book 3 should be released early August


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Just to let you know, Book 2, 'Alice Parker & the Mind Magician is now on KDP. So those of you in the US can borrow it free


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

FREE this weekend, 21st & 22nd July, Book 1 in the series: 'Alice Parker's Metamorphosis.' Enjoy! 

http://www.amazon.com/Alice-Parkers-Metamorphosis-children-ebook/dp/B006NOC7PI

Thirteen-year-old Alice Parker knows something isn't right; mysterious aches and pains, a craving for sugar that's out of control. Suddenly she is top of the class in every subject. 
Baffled by what is happening to her and feeling at odds with the world, Alice can't take much more. Only when she collapses and experiences a life-changing transformation does she discover why she is different. 
But this new, incredible identity brings its own challenges and Alice isn't convinced she can rise to them. She just wants to be normal! 
The fact is she's anything but...


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

To celebrate the release of Book 3 in the Alice Parker series, Book 2 is free today, August 12th! Enjoy!

'Alice Parker & the Mind Magician'

http://www.amazon.com/Parker-Magician-adventure-children-ebook/dp/B007QGB9HY


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

'Alice Parker & the Mind Magician' received two more reviews this week.  Thank you Heather and Christine!


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Don't worry if you haven't read book one in the series - it's still only 99c  

'Alice Parker's Metamorphosis'
Thirteen-year-old Alice Parker knows something isn't right; mysterious aches and pains, a craving for sugar that’s out of control. Suddenly she is top of the class in every subject. 
Baffled by what is happening to her and feeling at odds with the world, Alice can't take much more. Only when she collapses and experiences a life-changing transformation does she discover why she is different. 
But this new, incredible identity brings its own challenges and Alice isn't convinced she can rise to them. She just wants to be normal! 
The fact is she's anything but...


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Book 3 of Alice Parker's Adventures is free October 3rd - 5th!

http://www.amazon.com/Arcanum-adventure-children-Adventures-ebook/dp/B008WF7R2O

*Alice Parker & the Secret of Arcanum Cove*
Alice's holiday starts with a surprise when she discovers a new, remarkable ability. 
But soon she is distracted by the temptation to pursue an enigmatic mission. A local woman who died before Alice was born is believed to have left a hidden legacy. 
Determined to unearth Jessie's secret, Alice must put her trust in new friends, and come face to face with the creatures of her nightmares. 
Is she ready to deal with the enormity of what she finds? Will it help her end the reign of terror off the coast of Arcanum Cove? 
One thing is certain; things are never what they seem.


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Thought I'd share that Book 1 in the series (Alice Parker's Metamorphosis) has gained a 'Top Choice Award' from Flamingnet Young Adult Book Reviews   A lovely surprise!  If you haven't experienced Alice Parker's Adventures yet, Book 1 is still only 99c!


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Just a reminder that you can keep up to date with the series via Alice Parker's Adventures on Facebook.  Photos of places Alice has been, Finwip food and Grandad's car are just some of the things you'll find there!


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Mystery, magic and adventure ... 
Why not try 'Alice Parker & the Mind Magician' for a Halloween treat?


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Book 1 in the series, 'Alice Parker's Metamorphosis,' is still only 99c!


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Book 1 in the series, 'Alice Parker's Metamorphosis,' is free until 12th November! Why not grab a copy ready for the Christmas holiday? 

http://www.amazon.com/Alice-Parkers-Metamorphosis-children-ebook/dp/B006NOC7PI

Thirteen-year-old Alice Parker knows something isn't right; mysterious aches and pains, a craving for sugar that's out of control. Suddenly she is top of the class in every subject. 
Baffled by what is happening to her and feeling at odds with the world, Alice can't take much more. Only when she collapses and experiences a life-changing transformation does she discover why she is different. 
But this new, incredible identity brings its own challenges and Alice isn't convinced she can rise to them. She just wants to be normal! 
The fact is she's anything but...


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

A weekly bump for the Mind Magician!


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Fantastic review for 'Alice Parker & the Mind Magician' this week, featured on 'This Kid Reviews Books.'  Thanks, Erik!


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

If you've read all three books in the Alice Parker series, perhaps you'd like a festive read now that we're in December? 

'One Strange Christmas' is my new short story for children aged 7+.

Jake had been expecting a very ordinary Christmas - until he opened the curtains and saw it. All he had wished for was some snow and a bit of excitement!
Christmas Day brings news reporters, mysterious messages, a magical gift from an unknown friend - and all this before lunch!
A spectacular surprise awaits at the bottom of the garden, and before night falls, Jake makes a startling discovery about his future.
Christmas will never be the same again!

http://www.amazon.com/One-Strange-Christmas-ebook/dp/B00A4EWS4S


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

16 sleeps until Christmas! Have you got plenty of books ready for the holiday?


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you, Erik, for your 5* review this week!


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Another 5* review this week!  Thank you, Josh  
Happy Christmas, everyone!


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

A belated Happy New Year to everyone! Here's to lots more great books


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Book 4 in the series is now in progress! The Parkers are back


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Thought you'd seen the last of the Mind Magician?  Think again!
In book 4, he's the least of Alice's concerns ...


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you, Lynn, for your 5* review of The Mind Magician this week!


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

All being well, Book 4 in the Alice Parker series should be released early March


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

If you grabbed a copy of book one while it was free earlier this week, just a little reminder that there are two more books in the series


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

In the mood for mystery and magic this weekend?  Why not pay the Mind Magician a visit?


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Not long to wait until Book 4 of Alice Parker's Adventures


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Book 1 in the series is free today, March 10th 

http://www.amazon.com/Alice-Parkers-Metamorphosis-children-ebook/dp/B006NOC7PI


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Book 4, 'Alice Parker & The Sound of the Silent,' is now available on amazon!

The Parkers are off to London, where Alice is to play in the orchestra at a prestigious venue. But when she arrives in the city, her ears seem tuned to more than her music. Why is she hearing peculiar voices?

Alice is convinced she's being followed - and not only by her latest enemies. When she starts shouting at pigeons, even her family begin to wonder. What is happening to Alice?

A new, unlikely friend holds the clue, and the explanation is absurd. Alice doesn't want to believe it.

But in the world of Finwips, anything is possible ...

http://www.amazon.com/adventure-children-Parkers-Adventures-ebook/dp/B00BUQBZBG

Hope you enjoy it


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Book 1 of 'Alice Parker's Adventures' is still free today!
http://www.amazon.com/Alice-Parkers-Metamorphosis-children-ebook/dp/B006NOC7PI


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

If you're missing the Mind Magician's tricks, take a peek at Book 4!
You might be surprised what he gets up to in 'Alice Parker & the Sound of the Silent'


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you, Mila, for your 5* review of 'Alice Parker & the Mind Magician' 
http://www.amazon.com/Parker-Magician-adventure-children-ebook/dp/B007QGB9HY


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Just a little reminder that book 1 in the series, 'Alice Parker's Metamorphosis,' is still only 99c !


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Don't forget there are now four books in the Alice Parker series! A holiday by the sea and hidden dangers in the city await ...


----------

